# Cristais da geada de perto, raios crepusculares e nevoeiro - Braga - 25 Janeiro 2017



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2017 às 18:25)

Nestas últimas semanas que se tem formado geada e que tenho ido tirar fotos tenho reparado na beleza e complexidade dos cristais de gelo. Eu pensava que a única forma de tirar fotos mais próximo era com objetivas macro até que à uns dias atrás descobri que se podia colocar a objetiva ao contrário e era possível tirar esse tipo de fotos assim. Comprei um anel inversor para poder colocar então a objetiva ao contrário, que chegou ontem, e hoje fui tirar fotos.
Os cristais nas fotos tinham 1mm e os maiores talvez até 1,5mm, impressionante que basta colocar a objetiva ao contrário e não é necessário gastar muito dinheiro comprando uma objetiva própria.

Carro na zona onde moro:







Gelo no topo do carro:




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Gelo na estrada perto do estádio do Braga:






Já perto do rio Cávado:




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost on spider web by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light Shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light Shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light Shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light Shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light Shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light Shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost ice crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Toby (26 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

Bom dia,

Nikon D5500, mas qual objetivo?

Beau travail!


----------



## guimeixen (26 Jan 2017 às 17:09)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Nikon D5500, mas qual objetivo?
> 
> Beau travail!



Obrigado!

A objetiva 18-55mm que vem em muitas máquinas mas virada ao contrário.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Jan 2017 às 18:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> A objetiva 18-55mm que vem em muitas máquinas mas virada ao contrário.


Tenho uma D5300 a gama D5*** é muito boa em preço qualidade. grandes fotos!


----------

